# 69 gto steering wheel replacement



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, I have 1969 GTO convertible and it has the regular style steering wheel, the black plastic with the three molded prongs, i guess you call them. Anyway, my 1970 GTO has the GT steering wheel and i want to put that one in the 69. The GT steering wheel has like a 4" spacer between the actual steering wheel and the column. 
Question: Do i need to use the 4" spacer? With the regular steering wheel without the spacer, the steering wheel is nice and closer to the dash away from the driver, but the GT since it has the spacer, is much closer to the driver. 
Does anyone know if i have to use the spacer or is there a work around? I dont want to replace the column, too expensive, but i want to use the GT steering wheel.
Always appreciate the professional responses from you guys and thank you in advance. Thanks, Shane


----------

